# Stark - the newest addition.



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am a new member (joined a few days ago), but wanted to share my newest addition with you. I was out at the Breeder's on Monday and got to spend some time with the puppies, other dogs, and the Breeder. I was stuck on choosing a female, as my 12 year old German Shepherd is female and I had it in my mind that I wanted another. Once I got there, this little man stole my heart. So, now I have one of each. He will be coming home June 5th.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Puppies, so cute and soft!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

He's adorable! Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ball...of...fluffy...cuteness...MUST RESIST!! 








Congrats! Can't wait to see more of him!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

He is one of the fluffiest out of his litter. He is also the largest at the moment.

I was determined to get a small female, as we have a large female now, but he captured my heart. A few more weeks (seems so far away now) and he will be home - 4 years in the making..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Here are a few others I have from Monday's visit.

A few of the puppies surrounding my sister while we played outside and got to know each other.











One of the females, this was the girl I was going to bring home in the beginning, but once I got there changed my mind and Stark stole my heart.











This is the father of my puppy. He is a sight to see, let me tell you, the drive he has - I actually don't have a picture of his mother, I forgot, I was so in to loving her and playing with her I forgot to take her picture! I will get some when I go back though.




















And here is a photo of my puppies grandmother. She is the mother of my puppy's mother.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations! 

You'll be so happy to have this wonderful life in your live!! 

And very busy : )

Tanya


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! He is beautiful!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I can't wait to see him grow.

He is so fluffy and still has that 'newborn' look to him, he's only 5 weeks old in these photo's.

I am excited to own yet another Shepherd.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

He is adorable, congrats!

And they really do grow so fast, so make sure to take a lot of pictures


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ReiHe is adorable, congrats!
> 
> And they really do grow so fast, so make sure to take a lot of pictures


I know!

With our 12 year old Shepherd we have maybe 1 or 2 puppy photo's, all the rest are from the past couple of years.

Not sure why we don't have any, maybe our parents were too busy to take them or something, but I have my camera ready!!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how our plans can be changed by one special puppy who is completely different fromw what we thought we wanted? I think that's how some of the best find their way to us.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I just recieved some updated photo's of my boy. I thought I would share because who doesn't like looking at puppy pictures, especially someone as handsome as my new little man.









Enjoy!

**He turned 6 weeks old on Friday (May 22, 2009).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

"Stark" was the Breeder's first choice for me, she also recommened the little girl (pictured above). So it was always between these two (she was the one with the final word - as it should be).

When I told her that I think she choose right, you should of seen how happy she was. I have full trust in her, her dogs, and her breeding program so I am very excited to see my little guy grow up and what he will be able to do.

He weighed in at 14lbs at his 6 week mark.

Any comments about his weight? Good, bad, meh?

Thanks everyone - it's been such a LONG time since I have been around puppies - it's like I totally forgot what I am suppose to do!!! Hopefully it all comes back to me on the 5th! Haha.

*I am also going to include a picture of our 12 year old girl as I feel bad that I am not talking/sharing information and pictures about her. She is absolutly amazing as well!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117He weighed in at 14lbs at his 6 week mark.
> 
> Any comments about his weight? Good, bad, meh?


Definitely "meh".







He's a big boy for his age, but that's pretty meaningless at this point - puppies grow at different rates, and there is also a fairly wide weight range within the breed standard, so I don't get too caught up in the numbers. Dena & Keefer were big boned puppies at around 18/19 pounds at 9 weeks old when I got them. At 6 months old Dena was 63 pounds (still quite big for a girl) and Keefer was 56 pounds. But she only put on another 9 or 10 pounds, ending up in the low 70's as an adult, and he put on another 24 pounds, weighing exactly 80 pounds as an adult. 

Halo will likely be a smaller girl, in the low 60's I'm guessing, and she was quite a bit smaller when she was little - only 14 pounds when I got her at 10 weeks old, the same weight as your puppy at 6 weeks old. At 6 months old she was only 46-1/2 pounds, so she's been consistently less than they were all along the way, which is why I expect the trend to continue. She's 6-1/2 months old now, and I doubt she's topped 50 pounds yet. Looking at the weight of the parents can be a good indication of adult weight too, and Halo's dam is around 65 pounds I believe. 

Congratulations, he is totally adorable!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, I thought it was a little heavy for his age.

My Maine **** kitten who is only 9 months old is about 13lbs, which is standard for his age.

So when I heard Starks weight I tried to imagine the two.. eek.

My pups father is about 98lbs, and his mother is around 80lbs.

The other puppies range from 9lbs to about 14, there are two who are on the larger size, mine and another male who weighed in at 12lbs.


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks! 

I definitely think so.. Haha!

Only 10 more days to go!!!


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Awwwhhhhhhhhhh!! Sooooo cute! Congratulations to you


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks so much!

I am really excited.. I have been waiting almost 4 years for this little guy.

3 more days to go..


----------

